

The Bounty For An Apple Bug - skywalker
http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/03/25/the-bounty-for-an-apple-bug-115000/

======
rbranson
Why don't the vendors (Apple and Microsoft) respond by offering their own
bounties and fixing the problem?

~~~
hga
Good question.

We don't know why, all we know it that is takes public naming and shaming to
get them to do anything about serious security related bugs (and this is no
just for Apple but for most companies).

------
csmeder
what are the best options for securing a mac? Anti virus/firewall software?

